# How to remove bearing race from frame?



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Outer bearing race is stuck on the drive side of my Heckler, any ideas how to get it out? Used the SC removal tool but when hammering the inner race came out. snapped it back in and tried again and then everything but the outer race came out. No problem with non-drive side bearing, came out with a couple of taps.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Go grab a bearing extractor set from a pepboys/the like. They usually 'loan' (chargeback) tools. When you return it, you get your money back.

You'll install the appropriately sized collet in the bearing race, expand it tightly, then use a slide hammer to knock the assembly out of the frame.

Or you can try to reassemble the cartridge, in the frame, and hope it doesn't blow up again trying to knock it out.

*edit* Once removed, check that the bore is not deformed, barring any obvious reasons for the bearing not coming out in one piece (ie, rust, reatining compound...)


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for that tip. If I don't hear back from SC soon I am going to try it. But when using the collet does it expand inside the race and press against it or does expand and capture from behind it? if it is the latter then it won't work with this race as there is no way to get behind it now.

I was also wondering w'"what causes it to be stuck?". I don't ride it in wet conditions and although the bike is gettin close to 2 years old this September, with winter months and trails closed for wet conditions, and that I have a second bike that I ride a decent amount, the Heckler has probably been ridden only about a year's worth.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me with my SC Superlight. I ended up buying a bearing puller set from Harbor Freight like the one below.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for your tips. SC replied to an email and explained how their removal tool flips over to fit the outer race. I tried it but the tool would not stay in place.

then based on what you all said the light bulb went on for me and I decided to try the small split ring on my King hub tool. The King tool is amazing, fit perfectly and the knurl ring tightens down the opposite side. a few hard whacks and it popped out!

pretty dirty in there and the bearing race looks out of round to the eye.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

bearing race










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Probably nothing is wrong with the frame, just sometimes the cage holding the ball bearings breaks apart due to wear/age and the stress of being hammered out of the frame. Tolerances being what they are, its possible the bearing bore in the frame might be ever so slightly undersized or maybe some paint or corrosion in the bore caused an extra tight fit or the bearing was slightly oversized.

I've had the same thing happen a few times in the past with various frames and it has generally been nothing to worrying about... just press in a new bearing carefully and as long as it spins smoothly once installed you're good to go.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I got the frame reassembled this evening, what a PITA. I love the SC video the mechanic does everything so easily, with one hand, everything fits. While I struggle to get the swing arm back on and lined up, then the pivot axle--urrggghhh!!!!! Threading that in, again everything has to line up just right. Thankfully my wife helped by holding the swingarm...

No beer in the fridge, what a bummer...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Never begin bike maintenance without having everything that you'll need to complete the task.

No beer means that you failed this important rule. 

Always be prepared.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

yes, next purchase needs to be Deschutes for the cooler in the garage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

